# Skeleton torso attempt



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanted to design an 'almost' anatomically correct skeleton torso to include in this years graveyard, but with a different look than I've seen so far (I'm sure it has been done somewhere). I'm almost finished with him and so far, not all that bad.

First, using 3/4 inch PVC, a general height and shoulder width was constructed. A skill sawed breast bone out of scrap wood. Holes are drilled into both the PVC and breast bone for coat hangar instillation, approximately 1.5 inches apart.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice start!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Each coat hangar is straightened and cut to length for each rib. Hot glue is used to secure each hangar in place. Next each individual wire is wrapped in newspaper and secured with duct tape.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

After the initial dry newspaper is rolled, I then used paper mache to harden each rib, also wrapping each individual rib, again. The next step, always my favorite, used textured paper toweling and latex carpet adhesive.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Then a little acrylic paint, and so far so good. While that dries, I wanted to make a pair of arms reaching out towards unsuspecting visitors. Again, the same old wire coat hangars were used to form the radius/ulna/humerus. Foam insulation was used for bulk, along with more newspaper. Same latex technique used and hands, previously created (thanks to MonsterList) and painted. Almost done, just need some detail work to the skull and neck now


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting method, thanks for the how-to.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice work - whick link dod you use for the hands?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

hpropman said:


> nice work - whick link dod you use for the hands?


I used the 'ibmerlin' link but instead of cotton balls, I used textured toilet paper and textured paper toweling for more details.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Also, posting question, I was limited on the amount of pics I could post for the thread. Is there another way to post more pics on the same thread?


----------

